# Guys, how many girls have asked you out?



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

And how many girls have you asked out? 

I was wondering if I'm running above average in the number of girls that have asked me out or is it normal. FWIW I think Im average looking at best and terrible with girls. I've had 4 girls ask me out in my life. 2 girls flat out asked me out and 2 sort of. 

First girl was in junior high she passed me a note asking if Id go out with her. 

Second girl was in highschool. She was a friend who asked for my number and invited herself over. She jumped in my bed with the intention of doing more but being the socially retarded guy I was and also thinking she was out of my league I didnt do anything and thought it was weird that she just jumped in my bed. 

Third girl I met in summer school. One day she came to my work and gave me her phone number, once again being the social retard that I am I thought she just wanted to be friends. Weeks later she said she gave me her phone number to go out on a date. After this I went out with another girl for 12 years (the only one I sort of asked out) and became a hermit for most of those years and really didnt meet any new girls until we broke up.

Fourth girl asked for my number when I ran into her at the mall after meeting her at a party. She called and asked if I wanted to get high and eat junk food, I said sure and got high for only the second time in my life. As I lied in bed enjoying my high she came over and started to cuddle with me, which led to more. 

As for the number of girls I have asked out, 1 and Im not so sure that it was a real asking out. We were at work goofing around and suddenly she started to hold my hand and we were hugging. But I did ask her for her number after this. So I'm not sure if I can count this as asking a girl out. She was the girl I went on to date for 12 years.

My bro says that this is pretty good for the amount of time I actually spent meeting girls. He says their is no reason that I should have such low self esteem with these 4 girls asking me out. I thought 4 out of the 5 girls here were above my league but my bro says no, that I shouldnt view myself as being so low. 

Do you guys have similar experiences with girls asking you out?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you implying anyone's asked me out? lol...


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know if this counts, but in my 10th grade math class there was this First Nations girl would always flirt with me and try to get my attention. Eventually she asked if I wanted to "blaze up" with her after school. I'm almost positive that she liked me and that I could've slept with her if I wanted to. Unfortunately I was not attracted to her at all. 

Still, it was nice to know that a female wanted to hang out with me and possibly do more. I still use that moment to convince myself I'm not an unlovable freak.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ew gross girl in the thread.

I have asked out three dudes, at ages 17, 22 and 23 I think.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

1 and 1

My first "girlfriend" asked me out. This was when I was in grade 9 and extremely awkward. We didn't act like a couple in any capacity whatsoever. 

I asked my second (and current) girlfriend out after months of us being painfully obvious in how we acted towards each other.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

1) Some girl when I was like..12. She was part of the popular group, I was a loser and for some weird, strange reason she....liked me? Anywho, I ducked out of it like the mighty coward I am. We barely knew each other anyway. Just a silly pre teen thing. The back of my head always says it was a practical joke; she did seem quite upset over the whole thing though...

2) Some pretty girl when I was about 13. Again, don't get why she liked me. I never spoke to her. By then, I was bullied by about half the school and I started to develop self loathing issues. I didn't really want to bring her into that. I saw a picture of her recently. Sadly, she has adopted some punk rock girl kind of look and I'm not really attracted to her :b

3) Some other girl showed an interest in me when I was like 14. Didn't go for it because I honestly didn't like her. We became good friends though and shared some laughs. 

4) Other girl, 15, interest, barely knew her, not interested, yadda yadda yadda. 

5) Another girl showed an interest in me when I was 17 and I actually liked her back this time. I had little to no info on how relationships or basic communication worked, so it backfired into my face so hard I wanted to smack my face against the ground until I passed out. Not to mention everyone in this social circle was super horny and that just makes things a lot more paranoid and weird. There was probably some kind of secret "Doin' it" society that they all held in the courtyards at school without telling me. 

Wait, what in God's name was I on about? In other words, this fiasco made me upset...

6) Three other girls might have showed an interest in me. 17 again. All at different times. I decided to lump them together because they seem kind of similar scenarios. It was probably just silly flirting. Ah well, I liked the attention. I didn't initiate anything because well...are ya seeing a pattern here? Besides, I originally knew them because they were crushing on my other friends, and then they moved on to me. I kind of just felt like a rebound or second place to be honest. 

7) Another girl at 17 a few months later. She was fun to talk to, but she came on way, way too strong. Way too over the top from wacky "YAAAAAY FUN TIME" to "I'M SO ALONE" attitudes. Call me a superficial douche, but maaaaaaaaaybe I would have been interested were I sexually attracted to her. But there was no personal attraction to her in the first place. I just wanted to be casual friends. Not even close friends, no offence to her. I tried to keep in touch with her through facebook because I did like joking around with her, but she seems to hold some kind of grudge against me for putting her down in a cold manner. I guess she's in the right at the end. I was kind of a **** about it. I guess her constant questioning and teasing of my romantic ineptitude really struck a bitter part of me. Also, she admitted to eating bugs...and popcorn off the floor. Girls, that's not really a way to turn on a guy if you're wondering. 

Is that a lot or a little or a medium amount or something? 

I don't really know if anyone else has liked me. I don't think I was mentioned in the SAS Crush thread. Honestly, I would have quite liked the attention there :b


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

*Guys, how many girls have asked you out?

Zero!
*


----------



## reno316 (Jun 13, 2009)

NightFlier said:


> *Guys, how many girls have asked you out?
> 
> Zero!
> *


same.


----------



## lovve (Jul 27, 2011)

same


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

As a general rule, GENERAL... women do not ask men out. Gender roles tell women that to be that forward is too be seen as possibly ****ty or desperate. This is the number 1 reason why SA guys are single, not because they are ugly or shy or losers just because a girl who is interested in them is unlikely to make the first move, so if they don't do it, it won't happen.

If you talk to women long enough about dating who they want to date there is often a sense of "how do I get the guy I like to ask me out?" 

Not all women follow this, but I think it is the norm.

Also as a school teacher myself I notice that younger girls are in general less shy than older girls. When I taught middle school the girls would raise their hands as much or more than the boys, when I taught high school the girls would almost never raise their hands... I don't have any direct evidence to suggest these things are related but I strongly believe girls are somehow taught to be more submissive between middle school and college. Or maybe it is biological, maybe they are more shy because of their bodies and junk... i don't know. But anyway it seems a lot more common for girls to ask boys out during middle school than any other time in their lives.

Just my observations.

As for my answer: 2 sort of.

In middle school a girl asked me to be her boyfriend at the start of lunch, she sat with me and I was so nervous I barely said anything, by the end of lunch she said she didn't want to be my girlfriend anymore... shockingly that was the healthiest relationship I have ever had.

Second time was last year, a "friend" of mine didn't ask me out so much as strongly suggest that I ask her out. But she really used me so A) I don't know if that counts as her asking me out and B) even if it does I don't know if what we were doing was really dating.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

0. Girls don't talk to me at all. Hard to believe that in 28 years, I've never received the slightest expression of interest from any girl. But such is my life.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

One beautiful girl asked me out in my first year of university.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I asked someone out at 16, and again at 21. Waiting around isn't my thing. :b


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

A few girls have shown interest in me, but none ever asked me out. Had they done it, at least back in highschool, I probably would have run like hell, especially from this one very, very attractive girl...
As for me asking girls out, count one, a few months ago.


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

3 girls..all of them happened in high school...now that im in college,no 1 have asked me out..the stupid thing is that i promised myself il get serious and put my game on if some other girl appear,but with no luck here..i think its because i have no ¨sex appeal¨ T_T


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

None. They all just dropped subtle hints until I asked THEM out.

I mean, come on ladies...


----------



## Ambient (Aug 16, 2011)

1 - 0

I asked one girl out when I was 23 or 24. I thought she was really cute, and we worked in the same building. We never did go out. I called her a few times, but I had no idea what to say, and the more I thought of it she was out of my league. I still think she was just trying to be nice to me.

I have never noticed a girl show any particular attention to me, or ask me out. I have had people tell me later that a certain girl had been interested in me, but I never noticed at the time.

I seem to not be able to tell when someone is being nice to me because it's their job, or because they like me. I guess I just find it hard to believe that someone would be attracted to me.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

You mean, really asked out, as in explicitly stated her interest in being my girlfriend?

One. 

Never asked a girl out before, or even shown interest. In fact, it's a habit of mine to express disinterest towards every woman I come across. I don't even give them the slightest chance. That's how much I hate rejection.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hhahahah

Bahahhahhhhha


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Directly - none, but then I haven't spent any time around the opposite sex since school. Back then I was asked out by one girl via a couple of mutual friends. I turned her/them down because I thought they were taking the p*** and trying to embarrass me. I consider that to be the biggest mistake of my life. I still think about her almost every day even though I haven't seen her for 28 years.

Me asking girl's out - one, last year, online. She said yes. Things went pear shaped before we could actually meet, basically because I took too long to get my a*** into gear.

Edit: Thinking about it there were other near misses - Shirley, Anne, Annette, Tammy and Sarah who all made it quite clear that they were seriously interested, but I was too afraid to do anything about it, and I got invited out to a NYE party by a girl on Match a couple of years ago.


----------



## rednet (Apr 14, 2011)

Zero.

But if you count the ones who dropped subtle hints or otherwise demonstrated that they were into me...
Still zero.

Ok, but when you count the girls I asked out...
Zero.

I'm beginning to think the common factor is me...


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've asked out one girl, don't think it really counted though since it was so fast & no emotion was brought out. After a few days I realized it wasn't going to work out because it was my older sisters freind & things got awkward between me & her. Escpecially since she didn't know I was into girls at the time. It was just a last minute decision, wasn't really thinking about the result.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Im 0-3 so far lol, its been a longgggg time since Ive actually asked someone out though :?


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

2. Both were a few years ago. 

The first one was on a bus and she got her friend to ask me out. "Do you have a girl?" Me surprised that this beautiful girl wanted my number said "No, I don't". "That's good because my friend over there wants your number". Me not wanting to be a jerk gave her my number for her friend. To tell the truth I only gave my number out of politeness, the group of girls seemed kinda rowdy not my usual kind of thing. Anyway the girl texts me that night and I respond. She calls a few days later and I didn't pick up and never called her back. Ever. Woops.

Second time was at a bus stop, what is it with public transportation lol? Again girl asks on behalf of her friend. This time I lied and said I already had a girlfriend. Not sure why I did that because she actually seemed like she'd be my type. Guess the anxiety got the better of me that day. Oh well it was my loss not hers.

Also this one doesn't really count but when I was around Ten this girl in my class put a Valentine card in my backpack and invited me to her birthday party. I didn't go. Damn I was avoidant even back then. LOL

As for how many have I asked out. Not enough. Not nearly enough and I've missed out on so many opportunities over the years.


----------



## psgchisolm (Jul 8, 2011)

2


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not directly, but girls have dropped hints that they want ME to ask them out.

Then when I don't, they lose interest. Every time.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

:lol :rofl :lol :rofl :lol

Wait...let me read the question again. Yep...
:haha:haha:haha:haha


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

Girls don't ask guys out. Well some do but those are rare and really confident.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

Girls asking me out-Zero
Times I got the courage up to ask a girl out-Zero
Likely hood of me dying alone- Definitely not zero.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Ew gross girl in the thread.
> 
> I have asked out three dudes, at ages 17, 22 and 23 I think.


Perfectionist and any other girl who has asked a guy out, why did you ask him out instead of wait to see if he'd ask you out? Do you feel that he is less interested/attracted to you because you had to be the one to ask him out? Do still feel the same amount of nervousness/anxiety that guys feel? How do your girlfriends view you asking a guy out?



Rixy said:


> 1) Some girl when I was like..12. She was part of the popular group, I was a loser and for some weird, strange reason she....liked me? Anywho, I ducked out of it like the mighty coward I am. We barely knew each other anyway. Just a silly pre teen thing. The back of my head always says it was a practical joke; she did seem quite upset over the whole thing though...
> 
> 2) Some pretty girl when I was about 13. Again, don't get why she liked me. I never spoke to her. By then, I was bullied by about half the school and I started to develop self loathing issues. I didn't really want to bring her into that. I saw a picture of her recently. Sadly, she has adopted some punk rock girl kind of look and I'm not really attracted to her :b
> 
> ...


wow dude that seems like a lot of girls. Some questions, How old are you? On a scale of 1-10 how good looking are you? On same scale how good are you with just interacting with girls? What were the level of attractiveness of the girls that asked you out? Is there anything that you find that helps with getting the girl to ask you out so you dont have to?


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

Only one


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

FTFADIA said:


> Perfectionist and any other girl who has asked a guy out, why did you ask him out instead of wait to see if he'd ask you out? Do you feel that he is less interested/attracted to you because you had to be the one to ask him out? Do still feel the same amount of nervousness/anxiety that guys feel? How do your girlfriends view you asking a guy out?


The first guy was kindof...confusing, we both knew we liked each other someone just had to make the first move. I did because well, I wanted to! I was pretty darn sure it would be recieved well though.

The first guy and I could have asked each other out like years before but we were both too shy. That still upsets me to this day. After that I kindof resolved that I wasn't going to wait anymore. It's stupid. If he says yes then awesome, and if he says no I don't have to waste anymore time wondering and pining and it's way easier to move on. The second guy I was pretty sure would say no, but I wanted to closure. The third guy I had no idea whatsoever what he would say (he said yes).

To be honest, yes, I worry that he doesn't really like me if I had to make the first move. I worry that he just says yes since he's afriad to reject me or something and just dating me without be really invested. It goes away with time and some honest conversations about why we like each other but yes, I would feel more confident if he was more agerssive.

Yes I am nervous asking a guy out! But again, my philosphy is that any answer is better than no answer. I wasn't too heartbroken when the second guy said no, because it was better than liking him from afar. I don't know I just don't see rejection as the worst scenario. But yes, I am nervous!

My girlfriends think I'm totally nutters. I have one that is like six feet and blonde and skinny and gorgeous and she says she could never do what I, shorter and lumpier, have done. I'm surprised at how many people think it takes a confident girl to ask a guy out. I wouldn't say I'm particularily confident. I certainly am not super pretty and could snatch up any guy I want - that definitely ain't happening. It's just my direct, blunt nature, as opposed to extreme beauty or confidence.

Hope that helps


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Zero...

It is WAY past my bedtime, good night.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Lonelyguy said:


> :lol :rofl :lol :rofl :lol
> 
> Wait...let me read the question again. Yep...
> :haha:haha:haha:haha





Mercurochrome said:


> Hhahahah
> 
> Bahahhahhhhha


:blank

I asked two girls, one of them ended up with a close friend at the time (he was a "cool" kid), the other laughed in my face and handed the gift I gave her back immediately.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

A few girls asked me out when I was in high school. I dated 6 of them. It was pretty much the same story with all of them - They start talking to me, they tell me that I look cute, eventually they ask me to be their boyfriend, and not too long after that they break up with me because I'm too shy/quiet for them.

Since high school no one has asked me out. Maybe two have, but I wasn't interested in them. 3 other girls have shown interest (2 were my friend's wife's friends), but they lost interest the instant they found out what a social **** up I am.

2009 was the last time anyone showed any interest. I guess I got ugly.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Only a few. Been rejected each time. It was only devastatingly painful with one girl, though. 

Also, when I was 18, I turned down a beautiful, funny, smart girl, simply because I was afraid. That's something that will haunt me forever.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> 0. Girls don't talk to me at all. Hard to believe that in 28 years, I've never received the slighteset expression of interest from any girl. But such is my life.


Not hard to believe at all. I am in the same situation except I am 24 but I am 100% sure it will still be the same when I am 28, 35, 40 or whatever age. I am actually more surprised that there are guys in here who have been asked out by girls. I always thought it was a myth. Hell, if porn didn't exist I'd probably even think sex was just a myth. :haha


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

One, a few years ago.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I've never asked out a guy before. BUT - I did ask a girl out before - she rejected me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

GunnyHighway said:


> the other laughed in my face and handed the gift I gave her back immediately.


Gawd I hate women sometimes. Sorry Gunny


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Once at an industrial club I was dancing at, but then she was drunk and I'm socially awkward and never talk. So I blew her off and didn't say much, next week at the club we saw each other again and this time she took me by the hand and wanted me to dance with her. So we dated for a bit, and I just wanted to be friends with her so and thats a good thing cause we're still friends today. Overall only 2 girls have approached me or asked me out, but only when I'm doing something in public. Other than that, me sitting at a Starbucks or cafe or in class, no one has ever did so.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never been asked out and I can't really be sure if a girl has shown interest in me in real life. I haven't gotten to the point of socialising with anyone (male or female) since I left high school at the end of 2004. Since that time, the only contact I've had with potential friends have been short, awkward, dull, one-off conversations during my university classes. Not very conducive to being asked out.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Girls I have asked out - 0

Girls that have asked me out - 2

1 in 7th grade
The other one my freshmen year in college

There has been a solid number who playfully flirted and I couldn't pick up the social cue.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Glue said:


> 2009 was the last time anyone showed any interest. I guess I got ugly.


The exact same year for me too.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Online, quite a few. 

In person? 

Zero.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

In person, zero.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

FTFADIA said:


> wow dude that seems like a lot of girls. Some questions, How old are you? On a scale of 1-10 how good looking are you? On same scale how good are you with just interacting with girls? What were the level of attractiveness of the girls that asked you out? Is there anything that you find that helps with getting the girl to ask you out so you dont have to?


1) 18

2) :haha1 I guess? I've been called everything from putrid and ugly to adorable and handsome. I've just accepted that people will have their opinions about me. It's not really my place to say how attractive I am in the end.

3) I don't know really. I've noticed that when I don't feel much anxiety girls tend to like me. But I don't feel anxiety because I don't care about their opinion because well...I don't like them. I'm a babbling idiot with a beautiful girl, sadly.

The 7th girl that liked me noticed how I never felt any anxiety around her. She saw that as a good thing and thought I was interested in her. Sadly, it was the complete opposite. I was so afraid of her thinking I liked her that I coldly put her down. I still feel rather bad about it.

4) I'd say 4 of them were attractive. One of them was gorgeous to be honest.

5) Oops. I kind of deviated from the main topic of the thread. These girls showed interests in me, and I'm fairly certain I could have entered at least the early stages of a relationship if I had wanted to. I think only two or three asked me out. By "ask me out", one of the girls was constantly trying to get me to spend time with her. The term "ask out" can vary in meaning, so I'm not sure if you mean ask out on a date or ask them to seriously start a relationship. The latter was the meaning in my school days. To answer your question, I guess I'm just sort of...likeable or something? I have no idea. I have poor confidence issues, I don't really know what they saw.

Sorry if the last question was badly answered.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

0


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

Never a girl asked me out, or shown interest in me in real life. It makes me feel utterly bad about myself, but no worries, one day I'll get my revenge and conquer the world with an army of Quadrotors.

I never asked a girl out either so I can only blame myself for never dating. I tend to avoid women I'm attracted to. It's something I'm trying to change.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Er, lets see - one directly, one with some subtlety, one asked me to ask _her_ out.


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

I've asked three out, all this year, all went badly. I've kind of had a girl ask me out before, through a friend but it was when we were like 12 so doesn't really count in my opinion.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

'Asking out' can be pretty ambiguous nowadays, at least for me. I would say more girls have expressed direct interest in me than I have to other girls.


----------



## bittertaste (Jul 2, 2011)

I tend to flirt unknowingly (very rarely knowingly) with just about everyone I meet, but it has never gotten me asked out. The people I tend to want to date tend to not want to date me, or really spend any time around me at all.

I had a couple of crushes in high school but could never muster up the courage to say anything, either for fear of rejection or because they already had girlfriends. One I still regret, but I really think he was just never interested that way in me. So, I have never asked a guy out.

Online, I manned up and told my ex I had a big fat lesbian crush on her and it went well until we met in person. I only told her because I thought I was dying every day we had to talk and I didn't say anything about it. Kind of pathetic.

In real life, I have been asked out once, and it was a joke. The guy was still seeing his ex-girlfriend, who just happened to already hate my guts. I'm pretty sure his goal was to humiliate me in some way, but thankfully my SA saved me from sleeping with him.

Personally, I would rather be asked out than do the asking, not just because of my SA but because I always seem to fall for people who have no interest in me. Plus it would be nice to know that somebody out there finds me interesting/attractive enough to date. My guy friends tell me how much they pine after these girls they know and I get pitifully jealous because I assume no one has ever felt that way about me, and it's a pretty ****ty feeling--for women as well as men.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> The first guy was kindof...confusing, we both knew we liked each other someone just had to make the first move. I did because well, I wanted to! I was pretty darn sure it would be recieved well though.
> 
> The first guy and I could have asked each other out like years before but we were both too shy. That still upsets me to this day. After that I kindof resolved that I wasn't going to wait anymore. It's stupid. If he says yes then awesome, and if he says no I don't have to waste anymore time wondering and pining and it's way easier to move on. The second guy I was pretty sure would say no, but I wanted to closure. The third guy I had no idea whatsoever what he would say (he said yes).
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to answer all my questions, it definitely helped a bit to get into the psyche of a woman. A few more question, do you find that the guys that you had to ask out were in general less agressive, confident and assertive opposed to the guys that asked you out? And how did it effect your relationship? I guess I wanna was the dynamic of your relationship any different from one where the guy asked you out. For me I found that I could joke around with girls and seem semi-confident when Im not around them for very long but as they get to know me through the course of our relationship they come to realize how I lack the confidence and assertiveness and this leads them to ending the relationship. Maybe its just my small sample size that a relationship that starts with a girl being the one to ask the guy out doesnt end well.



Rixy said:


> 1) 18
> 
> 2) :haha1 I guess? I've been called everything from putrid and ugly to adorable and handsome. I've just accepted that people will have their opinions about me. It's not really my place to say how attractive I am in the end.
> 
> ...


No, your answers were great thanks. I think you really hit the nail with the hammer on question 3 with regards to interacting with girls and getting them to like you. I believe its the lack of anxiety because you have that care free attitude that allows you to be confident and just be yourself. We just need to get to the point where we dont put so much value in what others think, but thats gonna be hard because people with SA think way too much about others opinions.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

FTFADIA said:


> Thanks for taking the time to answer all my questions, it definitely helped a bit to get into the psyche of a woman. A few more question, do you find that the guys that you had to ask out were in general less agressive, confident and assertive opposed to the guys that asked you out? And how did it effect your relationship?


No man has ever asked me out. Not seriously - I'm ignoring the odd drunken man on transit or creepy elderly man with no teeth.

Doing the pursuing doesn't really bother me. The way I see it, I'm not that much of a looker so I've got to compensate by being more aggressive and chasing what I want. The only way it has affected my relationships is me being worried they don't actually like me, like I mentioned in my first post. As long as I can get over that hurdle it's no difference to me.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Leaving out details I would say around the 9 to 10 mark post high school. I dont really remember dating from high school.
On the flip side, I have only asked out 1 girl since high school.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I was well into my 30s before a woman actually asked to go out with me. She stood me up.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Lets see two girls asked me out to the senior prom. I still didn't get to go with the girl I wanted to (didn't have the balls to flat out ask out the girl I had a crush on, biggest mistake of my life because I am pretty sure she would have said yes). 

Then at work a girl asked me out and I said no and things were really awkward until she quit. Then at college I asked a girl out. Probably best date of my life even though I think I missed out on an opportunity and lost my chances with her. Since then nothing really. Time before last when I got a haircut, I think that girl indirectly asked me out.


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

No girl has ever asked me out or showed any interest in me by calling me cute or w/e. I ask out plenty of girls every year. I've asked out 10 girls in the last year and all rejected me. I've never had a girlfriend. I wish a girl would ask me out because that would be great since the ones I ask out all reject me.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

In 10th grade, I asked a boy to a school dance then he became my boyfriend.

At 25, I proposed to my now husband, does that count? He was taking too long.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

None, but I'm not a very approachable person, as I have issues making eye contact and holding conversations. Some have asked about me indirectly to my friends, but that's it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Many. Like one.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I've only been asked out. I'm terrible at gauging interest, so I just assume other people are indifferent to me unless they tell me otherwise.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Cody88 said:


> No girl has ever asked me out or showed any interest in me by calling me cute or w/e. I ask out plenty of girls every year. I've asked out 10 girls in the last year and all rejected me. I've never had a girlfriend. I wish a girl would ask me out because that would be great since the ones I ask out all reject me.


Sorry to hear that. Atleast you got the balls to ask out ten girls in one year. If that's your real pic in your avatar, your not a bad looking dude, keep asking girls out you'll get one eventually.



LynnNBoys said:


> In 10th grade, I asked a boy to a school dance then he became my boyfriend.
> 
> At 25, I proposed to my now husband, does that count? He was taking too long.


That's awesome that you proposed to your husband. Can I ask you why he never proposed to you? I was with my ex gf for 12 years and one of her biggest complaints was that I never proposed. It was not because I didnt love her I just thought a wedding and ring was pointless since we already lived together, had 2 kids and money was tight. Do you feel cheated in a way that you never got the romantic proposal that most girls long for?


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

thousands... and I rejected them all, because, they are not worthy of my greatness!


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm completely and utterly oblivious to the fact a girl might be into me. I'm so awkward that I'd most likely creep the prospect out before she'd even have a chance to approach.

Having said that, I'm quite sure the number is a fat zero. Actually I'm 100% sure. Haven't asked anyone out myself either.

tl;dr: *0*

_Wowwwwwww._


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Been asked out by a girl: 0.5
Asked a girl out: 3.5

The ".5" refers to my LDR. It was just kind of a mutual thing.

The thought of actually being asked out by a girl does not even register with me. I assume that if I ever want a relationship, I'll have to be the one who does the pursuing and the asking.

The guys who have been asked out should feel flattered.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

FTFADIA said:


> That's awesome that you proposed to your husband. Can I ask you why he never proposed to you? I was with my ex gf for 12 years and one of her biggest complaints was that I never proposed. It was not because I didnt love her I just thought a wedding and ring was pointless since we already lived together, had 2 kids and money was tight. Do you feel cheated in a way that you never got the romantic proposal that most girls long for?


I'm not really sure. I'll ask him when he gets home from work. I guess I assume that it was similar reasons as you, minus the kids. We lived together, were having sex, establishing our careers, not a lot of money...it probably didn't occur to him to ask me. He was fine as is. I wanted to *be* married, not *get* married (being center of attention for a day is my nightmare). We talked about eloping, but knew our parents would be mad at us.

I sometimes feel cheated in a way. It's mostly when my depression and anxiety are bad and my self-esteem is in the dumps, then I start getting paranoid and scared that he's going to leave me. My thoughts at those times are: "He didn't choose me. I chose him, but he didn't choose me so he's going to leave me." That's when I need the reassurance that he loves me and isn't going to leave me. He's not a romantic sort of guy, but I knew that going into this.

Otherwise most of the time, no, I don't. Mostly because we still have a "story" since I asked him at a Renaissance Festival on stage in front of 200 people.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

2.
My prom date in high school.
And nearly 4 years later; my current (and basically first) gf.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Zero.

I'm rather avoidant/distant with most people though and not very nice to look at, so I understand.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

2. Both approaches on dating sites.

None in person.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

wat.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Haha oh man, I totally misread the title of this thread. I've been asked out three times.


----------



## sadedmonton (Aug 26, 2011)

One in junior high, One in high school indirectly, i pretended not to be interested in them, as I was afraid. One girl that I asked out and went out a few times. Only been with the one girl, and that was 7 years ago and only lasted about a month.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

If we are talking lifetime, 5 girls expressed interest in me. I didn't like them back though.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have asked out alot of girls, an all of them said no. Some of them were really mean about it too.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Only 1, and I was completely wasted when I did it :teeth

EDIT: Misread thread, I've been asked out by an equal amount; my first girlfriend did all the work.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Timeofallout said:


> my first girlfriend did all the work.


Lucky man.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I've had 8 girls express interest in me through their friends telling me or asking to hang out. Obviously this was in like gradeschool/highschool which means nothing! Been out of highschool for 3 years and no girls have shown interest in me... I think I should have taken more advantage of those opportunities. Maybe I've just become hideous or something. Also, kissing scares me more than anything!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Only my first girlfriend asked me out. 

As for asking other girls out, I may have asked out 5 or 6. The last one I asked out was my crush from high school, and she was so mean and rude. That really was hard to take and gave me a negative impression about women, which is why I never asked out a girl again to this day.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I've asked out around 5 girls, only the last one I succeeded with. The first four were all early college and high school, where I was a complete mess, so I would like to strike them off the record por favor. As for the other way around, there have been a few girls who have expressed some interest in me but either never had the balls to ask me out or lost interest/gave up when I never reciprocated because of SA.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Times a girl asked me out: 0, which is not surprising, since most are taught that men should do that stuff.

Times I asked them out: 3, all three accepted.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

On a scale from 0 to 10? 0.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

In my whole life?

Hmm *counts on fingers, moves to toes*

About a dozen maybe more, that's in the space of 12 years or so, so overall it's not a huge amount, and a lot of them were in college, I never really think about them as positive reassurance. I probably should.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

0


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

ZERO. Nada. Zilch. 0.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

scarpia said:


> I was well into my 30s before a woman actually asked to go out with me.


Yay! Maybe there's hope for me yet!



> She stood me up.


Oh. Maybe not then. :|


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Now we should start a new topic _Girls, how many guys have asked you out?_ .


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

TPower said:


> Now we should start a new topic _Girls, how many guys have asked you out?_ .


i would imagine the numbers being depressingly higher than this thread.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

TPower said:


> Now we should start a new topic _Girls, how many guys have asked you out?_ .





rgrwng said:


> i would imagine the numbers being depressingly higher than this thread.


Yeah, let's just not go there :no No good would come out of it. It'll probably just end up as a Gender Wars thread.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Too late, pal.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

Two girls asked me out, two said it was okay if I asked them out.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

A nice, round...0! (it's more oval than round though...)


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

None outright.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

lol, I asked three in elementary school, all three said no. Curse you puberty!

I've pretty much given up on women, even though my bad experiences happened over 6 years ago. I just can't get over it and I'm always scared of that same rejection and the counter going up.


----------



## Ruzgfpegk (Sep 4, 2011)

Mmmh... I don't know if it counts but at work, a few months ago, one girl phoned me to ask "are you free tonight?".
I was like "WTF, is that a joke?" in my mind so there was a very long silence on the line.
After all, it was the first time I had to answer such a thing, and as I heard her coworkers in the background noise I knew she wasn't alone and they had to hear it.
She then proceeded to a work-related question, so I thought it was a joke.
Anyway, I wouldn't have accepted, I don't think it would have gone well.
I think a few others sent signals but when you only know rejection you wait to be sure there's a net where you jump.

I've asked out girls quite a bit when I was between 12 and 15 I think, but as rejection was the rule I'm unable to do it anymore. When I do it it's by mistake.
But one girl told me recently that if I had asked her out a few years ago she may have accepted. Now I'm in her friendzone. I told her I'd try to do better in my next life.

Well, I believe we have to deal with regrets more than most people.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

How many have *asked me* out? 3 directly, around 5 indirectly. 2 of them turned into relationships (1 was when we were in elementary school, the other I was in for over 2 years.)

How many have *I asked* out? Oh wow, well...I do have this habit of writing my cell number on bills from restaurants...total around 8. 2 of them turned into actual dates, didn't work out of course.

I have an awful memory. It could be more, I just don't remember them all.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

rednet said:


> Zero.
> 
> But if you count the ones who dropped subtle hints or otherwise demonstrated that they were into me...
> Still zero.
> ...


Zero.

Shouldn't this be a poll or something. Is there someone really bored that would add up the responses?

My signature is appropriate here.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmmm, I'm thinking only twice, and they both happened when I was in elementary school, about 13 years old to be exact.


----------



## medicinmels (Jul 11, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> 0. Girls don't talk to me at all. Hard to believe that in 28 years, I've never received the slighteset expression of interest from any girl. But such is my life.


Maybe a girl did like you but she was too afraid to say anything. Of course, no one benefits in such situations if you both end up alone. But keep a weathered eye on the horizon...you never know!


----------

